# Hiccups Anyone?



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

I found a very old thread on this subject (from 2007) but it wasn't very long and I didn't see anyone with a situation quite like ours. Maddie gets the hiccups on average about 5-6 times a day!! I know puppies get hiccups, just like babies, but REALLY? 5-6 times a day, every day?? They only last a minute or two and I tried to count them once and it was like 25 or 30 hiccups before she stopped.
Does anyone think this is cause for concern? Just curious. She goes for her next round of shots tomorrow and I'll ask my vet, but would like to know if anyone has any information on this. Could it be a sign of a more serious problem?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How old is she? She may be drinking her water too fast. Puppies tend to drink too fast which can sometimes cause it. 

My human sons used to get hiccups constantly as babies. Let the vet guide you on this one.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

She is 3 months old and she does eat and drink very fast. She acts like she's starving and when she drinks it is so noisy you'd think there was a St. Bernard at the water dish! Just puppy exhuberance I guess, but I'll mention it to the vet anyway. Thanks! Sometimes I just worry too much.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny you mention the hiccups.. Gordo hiccups quite often. I don't think as much as you describe with Maddie, but it has been more often than I have ever noticed with Mimi. 

He too eats and drinks fast. I go to vet next weekend so I'm curious to know wha yours says. (had to postpone my previous appt)


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Rikky is almost 12 weeks old and he gets hiccups once or twice daily. It doesn't seem to last long. 

jcarol


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

The vet said not to worry about it, she should outgrow it. Said something about the esophogus (I think?) still growing...Sorry, I have an awful memory! Maddie is up to 7 pounds now!! If she keeps growing at this pace (almost a pound every week or two) she's going to be an elephant soon!


----------



## Ana's Mojito (Sep 24, 2007)

Mojito used to get the hiccups quite a lot as a puppy, not as much now but still some times. They both drink from a water bottle on a stand, and there's a sound sometimes like a gag/choke sound after they drink their water. Too fast and too much I'm guessing... Do any of your Havs do the reverse sneezing?? When I walk Mojito and he pulls too much, like when he sees another dog he wants to play with, or he runs too fast (playing with my dad's min Schnautzer mostly) he does this. I had no idea what it was until I looked for a video on youtube. Just curious... Is it a breed thing, or just him...? Mambo doesn't get this.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

One of my huskies does the reverse sneeze thing quite often and my Yorkie mix does it every once in a while. It sounds awful doesn't it? Maddie hasn't done it yet.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Lisa!

I'm relieved the vet wasn't concerned. Cooper gets the hiccups, but not every day! I bet it is the way he gulps his food! little piggy! ha


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks, I was relieved too! It has already decreased quite a bit but she still gets them several times a day. The vet said if I want to slow down her eating I should spread the food out on a baking sheet or other large pan so she can only get a few pieces at a time. I haven't tried it yet though. Think I'll wait & see if they go away on their own.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Ruben hiccuped a lot as a puppy, and it worried me too. But as he gets older, it seems to be decreasing significantly. He is not quite two years old now.


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

Maddie is already down to 2-3 times a day so we're making progress!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

The same thing here - they got hiccups quite a bit when younger, but much less now. They also have the water bottle set-up and make those awful gagging noises after drinking. But then, they used to make the same noises with their water bowls too, so probably just drinking too quickly in general, or maybe getting some water in their air pipes!


----------

